# New ads?



## pacanis

I don't get this all the time, but very recently I have been noticing certain pages here, on this forum, getting pushed over to one side of my screen and a video ad taking up room on the right side. This might be why sometimes pages load slower and they time out a lot, before they even load.
I didn't think registered members were subject to all these ads, or is one of my pop up blockers going kaput on me? This is on a few different PC, but I run the same adaware stuff and the like on all of them.

This is what it looks like. The vid had stopped playing, but there was still movement going on within the ad. It was kind of annoying trying to read the post with that going on  Any ideas? Anyone else getting this stuff? I want my full screen back


----------



## Alix

Firefox pacanis...then the adblock plus add on. Its a godsend. Really.


----------



## pacanis

I'm entrenched in IE... I know... one of the few, lol.
Does the owner of this site own Firefox or something ;^)
Why would I all of a sudden get these ads squishing DC over to the side unless something changed here on DC? I would gladly pay to have my full screen back.


----------



## Andy M.

The switch from IR to Firefox is just about seamless.  All your bookmarks are copied over.  I did it on a PC and a Mac.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I'm entrenched in IE... I know... one of the few, lol.
> Does the owner of this site own Firefox or something ;^)
> Why would I all of a sudden get these ads squishing DC over to the side unless something changed here on DC? I would gladly pay to have my full screen back.



I was too, then I got so p!ssed off at how slow IE was I thought, "what the heck, I can always delete it if I hate it." I've never looked back. The new Firefox version that just came out is faster than ever and it keeps the annoyances at bay. 

And as far as I know, Andy doesn't own shares in Mozilla, but that's not a bad idea!


----------



## pacanis

OK, so if I switch over to firefox I will get the right side of my screen back here?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> OK, so if I switch over to firefox I will get the right side of my screen back here?



I have to assume so.  I haven't had any kind of ad anywhere on this site since I switched.  Firefox v.4 + Adblocker Plus.  And it's faster too.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I have to assume so.  I haven't had any kind of ad anywhere on this site since I switched.  Firefox v.4 + Adblocker Plus.  And it's faster too.



Any idea how the new Firefox compares in speed to Chrome? I switched to Chrome about a half a year ago and it was lots faster than Firefox at the time.

Is the new Firefox still a memory hog? Well, Chrome is a memory hog, but it cleans up after itself when you close it.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Any idea how the new Firefox compares in speed to Chrome? I switched to Chrome about a half a year ago and it was lots faster than Firefox at the time.
> 
> Is the new Firefox still a memory hog? Well, Chrome is a memory hog, but it cleans up after itself when you close it.



I can't answer your questions.  Firefox 4 is a little faster than the previous version.  I have no knowledge of Chrome or memory usage.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I can't answer your questions.  Firefox 4 is a little faster than the previous version.  I have no knowledge of Chrome or memory usage.



You mean I'm just going to have to try it myself???

My original quibble with FF was that it was a memory hog. It slowed down everything on my 'puter. I could tell who was doing it by looking at taskmanager. I would shut FF and it was still hogging memory 

You should check out Chrome. A friend of mine noticed that he could run his laptop on battery about three times as long with Chrome open as opposed to with FF open. That probably isn't a totally unbiased opinion - he works for Google. 

Chrome also wastes much less of the top of the screen, which I care about with a laptop with a "letter box" shaped screen.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady, I just googled firefox vs. chrome and found this review.  Google Chrome 10 vs. Firefox 4 vs. Internet Explorer 9: See Which Is Fastest

There were others I didn't read.  According to this review, tests ranked the browsers as follows:  FF #1, IE #2 and Chrome #3.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I dumped Chrome and am now running Firefox, enjoying it much more now.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I dumped Chrome and am now running Firefox, enjoying it much more now.



I'm checking out the new FF. It's looking good. Looks like they learned a few things from Chrome 

BTW, why did you dump Chrome?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm checking out the new FF. It's looking good. Looks like they learned a few things from Chrome
> 
> BTW, why did you dump Chrome?



It didn't act right from first use.  I couldn't get anywhere with it, it kept telling me there was no data transfer and that was here at DC...I would reply to a post and have to resubmit it three or four times before it would take.  Frustrating!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I use FF on both my old laptops the addblocker works and its much faster.


----------



## taxlady

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I use FF on both my old laptops the addblocker works and its much faster.



Much faster than what?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Internet Explorer I use google as my search engine.


----------



## Selkie

The keyboard key combination of "Control +" or "Control -" adjusts the overall magnification of the screen in I.E. or Firefox.

If you haven't yet, as others before me have already mentioned, for a performance boost I suggest you switch your browser to Firefox! It has addons that inhibit popups and nasties.


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like I should give Firefox a try.
Does anyone here run a Google taskbar with Firefox? I imagine FF would let me install it since IE did...


----------



## powerplantop

pacanis said:


> I'm entrenched in IE... I know... one of the few, lol.
> Does the owner of this site own Firefox or something ;^)
> Why would I all of a sudden get these ads squishing DC over to the side unless something changed here on DC? I would gladly pay to have my full screen back.


 
I have no plans to switch to FF. 

Any site that does not work with IE is a site I do not need.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> Sounds like I should give Firefox a try.
> Does anyone here run a Google taskbar with Firefox? I imagine FF would let me install it since IE did...



I run the Google taskbar on FF. No issue at all with install or usage.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It didn't act right from first use.  I couldn't get anywhere with it, it kept telling me there was no data transfer and that was here at DC...I would reply to a post and have to resubmit it three or four times before it would take.  Frustrating!



I have had that issue with Chrome, but not as seriously as that, and only in the past week.

I downloaded the new FF and it cleans up memory properly now, when I close it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I have had that issue with Chrome, but not as seriously as that, and only in the past week.
> 
> I downloaded the new FF and it cleans up memory properly now, when I close it.



If it's a new issue...I caught it when it first started and it soured me from the first use.  Shrek says he's not having any problem at all with Chrome.  But, he doesn't hop around as much as I do on the 'net.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Alix.


----------



## pacanis

Am I still the only one using IE that is getting these ads?
I dowloaded the latest adaware a couple days ago and that stopped the pop ups from plastering themselves across the screen. Again, only on this forum, none of the others that I am on and some of them are pretty ad heavy, but just now when viewing a thread I had audio playing from the video ad you can see here. I held my cursor over the ad and no controls appeared to stop either the ad or the audio. Right clicking did not give me any options either. And hitting escape did nothing. The whole thing played until it was over.

What is up with all these ads here?


----------



## pacanis

BTW, I had to scoll up to see where the sound was even coming from. I was on the last post when it started playing and thought I was picking up sound from who knows where.


----------



## Selkie

I have zero (0) ads on any D.C. page. I'm running Windows XP v.3 using Firefox 5.0 with

Ad Block Plus 1.3.8
Redirect Remover 2.6.4
Microsoft .net framework assistant 0.0.0

And under Firefox "Options - Privacy" I don't accept Third Party Cookies.

I also use "PC Tools - Spyware Doctor with Antivirus" as a screener to bad websites.

This works for me!


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> Am I still the only one using IE ...



Yup...


----------



## pacanis

I wouldn't expect to have to run anything above and beyond the normal spyware/adaware programs unless I was on a malicious website. That's why I can't understand why I am being bombarded here.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just started to pickup the audio as I read this thread. 

 For the last couple of weeks I have been getting a new type of annoying pop up ads but, only on DC. 

 I use Norton and I am too cheap to spend any more money.  The only thing I do is vow not to buy any of the products being offered.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of the reasons I love the IPad app for DC is there are no ads.  When I go to the site with FF on my PC, it just seems so busy.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I just started to pickup the audio as I read this thread.
> 
> For the last couple of weeks I have been getting a new type of annoying pop up ads but, only on DC.
> 
> I use Norton and I am too cheap to spend any more money. The only thing I do is vow not to buy any of the products being offered.


 
Ahhh thank you!
I am not alone!


----------



## FrankZ

Sometimes the ad networks get ads injected that are over the top, or even malicious.

I will pass this thread higher up so it can be looked into.  Do you remember the product the ad was for?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Since I switched to Firefox with Ad Blocker...no ads.


----------



## joesfolk

I got the same annoying ad blaring from my speakers.  I don't know why I got it but I just turned the speaked off.  I hope it stops soon.


----------



## pacanis

Sorry, Frank. I don't remember what it was for. And it doesn't look like you can tell from my screenshot.
But if you're going to pass it further up  ... I don't like child exploitation or animal abuse ads showing a chewed on, muzzled bear either. Kind of disturbing for a cooking forum.


----------



## FrankZ

Thanks.


It is being looked into.


----------



## pacanis

You da man.


----------



## pacanis

I got two, Frank.
DC opened on the index page. I clicked on New Posts and a Xerox pop up vid started playing when the New Posts page loaded. There was no sound with this ad. You had the option of clicking for sound.
Then I clicked on back, then on this thread to mention the ad and another pop up vid started playing when this thread page loaded. This one for Auto Trader. No sound with this one either. I clicked my mouse's left button and the ad vanished (I thought) but really it just moved to the right side on my screen. Passing my cursor over the ad brings it to life. My cursor may have been hovering over the ad when the page loaded...


----------



## buckytom

they have ads on how to exploit children, sell used cars, make photocopies of your butt, and harm bears? 

that's horrible!!!

no one should harm bears


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I don't get this all the time, but very recently I have been noticing certain pages here, on this forum, getting pushed over to one side of my screen and a video ad taking up room on the right side. This might be why sometimes pages load slower and they time out a lot, before they even load.
> I didn't think registered members were subject to all these ads, or is one of my pop up blockers going kaput on me? This is on a few different PC, but I run the same adaware stuff and the like on all of them.
> 
> This is what it looks like. The vid had stopped playing, but there was still movement going on within the ad. It was kind of annoying trying to read the post with that going on  Any ideas? Anyone else getting this stuff? I want my full screen back



exactly what you describe is the reason i have been losing blogs left and right before i can get them finished.  maybe it's my cue to rein in my ongoing rambling remarks.  comforting to know i'm not alone in this.  as to remedy, i don't know whether i have foxfire, or what it is even...


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

pacanis said:


> Am I still the only one using IE that is getting these ads?


 
Nope! I've got loads of ads on my screen too. All on the right and I'm using IE. I will have to switch to FF. I thought that they were supposed to be there!

I have this really annoying one about losing weight where a woman's belly swells and then receeds and swells and receeds... like the tide. Really distracting and a little frightening!!  That and the super-rubbish 'We buy any car . com' Urgh, most annoying advert, second only to Go Compare or confused .com!!

Hope FF helps


----------



## pacanis

With all the people using FF and saying that they don't see any ads, you almost have to wonder if the owner of this site receives some kind of kickback from them. I had never heard of an advertisement being browser dependant, especailly with the usual ad blockers in place.
No videos this mornnig though.


----------



## Andy M.

Fred, I was using FF with an older adblocker and still got the banner ad at the top of each page.  When I upgraded to newer versions of both FF and Adblock plus, I get nothing.

I don't understand why  the adblocker you're using can't be st to block everything out.  Is it an up-to-date version?


----------



## GB

pacanis said:


> With all the people using FF and saying that they don't see any ads, you almost have to wonder if the owner of this site receives some kind of kickback from them.


Actually it is quite the opposite. The owner of the site makes money (that he uses to keep this site running and free for the users) from the ads on the site. He would rather (I am assuming) people view the ads so that the site can make some money to defer the cost of running it. To his credit, he has never, not once, weighed in on this topic to try to tell people not to block ads or anything. I personally think he deserves a lot of respect for that.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Fred, I was using FF with an older adblocker and still got the banner ad at the top of each page. When I upgraded to newer versions of both FF and Adblock plus, I get nothing.
> 
> I don't understand why the adblocker you're using can't be st to block everything out. Is it an up-to-date version?


 
I don't understand either, Andy. I updated  adaware when the videos (and audio) started. It's always been rated very high at stopping pop ups. And does on other sites, even USA Today, which is very ad heavy.

I certainly don't mind the banner ads, especially when they are related to cooking. And I have gotten used to only having half a screen with the right side being plastered with ads, but the videos are quite annoying.

Anyway, not that it's any colsolation, but at least it's not just me getting these things.


----------



## Andy M.

Can you change the settings on Adaware to make it more effective?  i.e. block more stuff.


----------



## Alix

Adaware has never worked like that for me. I found its pop up blocker marginally effective. AdBlock is amazingly effective both on here and on FB. DC's ads have never annoyed me to the extent FB's did. I will admit though, I enjoy both sites more without the ads!


----------



## pacanis

I just looked Andy. No such option in the free version.

I'll Google adblock later, Alix. Maybe it will work more effectively, but the videos don't happen all the time. Maybe the ads cycle or something.


----------



## Alix

pacanis, its an add-on to FF. I don't think IE supports it. Sorry buddy.


----------



## pacanis

lol, I've heard that before, Alix. Add-on for FF. Oh well.

I'm on my work computer now, one that has never had an ad start playing, let alone with volume that could not be turned off, and the ad was for Lysol.  No way to turn it off, it just kept going... so I hit the back arrow and I heard the "click", but I was stuck on that page (Snip's favourite pasta topping thread after I had quick posted). I kept clicking back and nothing was happening and then another ad started playing, so I left DC and just came back.
Right now I am hearing all kinds of clicking like stuff is loading, but I seem OK...

And FWIW, DC would not load about ten minutes ago. The site was down or something. Prior to going down I did not see any video ads playing.

If that narrows things down.


----------



## dcSaute

pacanis - forums / websites typically sign up with a "service" - the web page itself has "code" which allows for "replaceable" ads which are supplied by the "service" - they can be site specific, geographically specific, specific based on any tracking info the "service" can glean the cookies on your computer.

the forum admin itself is not sitting around deciding on which ad to run....

now and then these ad services get sloppy, or get 'fooled', or (whatever) you want to call it and those really really obnoxious ads appear.  some put themselves on screen and you _can't_ get rid of it, move it, close it, nothing....  I've seen those sort of ads where the click-on site is actually malware - really nasty goings on.

about a year back I read where some ad service claimed it had been "hacked" and all kinds of malware "inserted" into the ad stream.  frankly I think it was a lame excuse - my bet is since there was a check attached, they ran the ads without even thinking about it.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't think the admin was running the ads, dc 

I'm trying to see if there is a different way I can navigate the site. Like right now, no ads. Not even on the side. After opening the index page I clicked quick links/today's posts. But one minute before I started typing this I clicked on New Posts and was bombarded with ads and the sounds of stuff loading or trying to load. I quickly left.
It's probably not as simple as that, but it's a start.


----------



## dcSaute

the answer is ad blocking software.

the multitude of really good plug-ins and add-ons for FireFox is why so many people use it.  don't overlook, FireFox is open source code - people who want to write stuff for FireFox can get the actual source code and see _exactly_ how to interface with it.  they're not guessing / stabbing in the dark at "undocumented" function calls as is so often the case with MicroSoft.

MS Internet Explorer is not so ad blocking friendly, nor does MicroSoft support/cooperate with third party efforts hence Internet Explorer is much more prone to goofy stuff.  from what I've read, IE8 is even less good than earlier versions regards ad blocking.


----------



## Andy M.

The only time I ever ran into the ads on the side of the page was when I was on the site but not logged in.  As soon as I logged in, it stopped.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting dc, thanks for the info.

You're a lucky man, Andy. It's like trying to watch CNN  or ESPN where they've got so much stuff going on, the actual program is like 40% of the screen, lol.
And you are right. I think I might have even said something at the beginning of this thread. I thought all these ads were for unregistered surfers. I think I'll log out and see if I get even more ads than I currently am, but again, no vids have popped up since using quick links rather than New Posts.
Time to flip my steak so it thaws...


----------



## pacanis

*"The threads below have not been updated since your last visit or since forums have been marked read."*

Oh ya gotta love a forum that remembers your cookie even though you have logged out 

So not really more ads, but definitely more ad links.  The only difference that I noticed was that Google has a bunch of ad links that are actually within a person's post. I've seen these links separating the continuity of a thread, inbetween posts, but never within an actual post, like a sig line. The ads are still on the side squeezing the DC screen over and the banners on top, where they always were.
Really, for being logged out, there wasn't a whole lot of difference. 

I think I'll consult with my IT guy, too. See if he needs to run FF to evade ads and pop ups. I know he's a surfin' fool


----------



## Aunt Bea

I can see clearly now, the adds are gone.  I can see all obstacles in my way..........

I switched to FF.  What a difference, so far.  We'll see!


----------



## vitauta

how is it that no one besides me is having a problem with an ff download?  yes, i'm stupid but still...last year this time i'd never even seen a computer in person, and in some ways life was much simpler that way...last night i spent nearly a solid two hours attempting to download ff - at least six separate tries.  my chrome browser won't "acknowledge" this site, and without an icon i didn't know how to access ff once the download was complete.  then i tried using my ie to download ff again, but eventually learned that ie blocked my attempt for "security reasons".  so now it seems i have the ff icons only i still am unable to access the site. i also tried several  default browser changes, back and forth, (between google chrome and ie) also with no success.  at this point i am just venting or ranting - i don't expect any help from any of you for this ff debacle of mine.  i'm not understanding 96% of the technical language and references contained in this thread anyhow.  for all i care, ie, chrome and ff can all go***themselves....


----------



## pacanis

I'll be attempting to download FF later today on my laptop.


----------



## dcSaute

>> refused to download

don't know about Chrome, but the FireFox download is an .exe file (executable) and some anti-virus software will block .exe files - malicious .exe are dangerous - you should be able to say "Yes, I know what I'm doing, download it anyway...."


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> how is it that no one besides me is having a problem with an ff download?  yes, i'm stupid but still...last year this time i'd never even seen a computer in person, and in some ways life was much simpler that way...last night i spent nearly a solid two hours attempting to download ff - at least six separate tries.  my chrome browser won't "acknowledge" this site, and without an icon i didn't know how to access ff once the download was complete.  then i tried using my ie to download ff again, but eventually learned that ie blocked my attempt for "security reasons".  so now it seems i have the ff icons only i still am unable to access the site. i also tried several  default browser changes, back and forth, (between google chrome and ie) also with no success.  at this point i am just venting or ranting - i don't expect any help from any of you for this ff debacle of mine.  i'm not understanding 96% of the technical language and references contained in this thread anyhow. okay, cyber rage is all gone now....(smile)


----------



## Alix

vitauta, when you open IE and then go to the Mozilla download you should see the Download Now thing to click on. After that, you should get a little pop up window that says open or save, choose save and there should be a little icon that will automatically show up on your desktop page. You might have to tell the computer where to save it, and if you do, choose to save it on your desktop. Once you have done that, double click on that icon and open Firefox. It should walk you through the download from there and you can choose to make it your default browser and then choose the Add ons you like. I only run two add ons, AdBlockPlus and Colorful tabs. 

Does that help at all?


----------



## vitauta

thank you, alix, for your helpful directions with the ff download.  you are a peach.  i was able to understand and  follow your instructions just fine because you were able to simplify the whole procedure for me.  i am using ff right now.  but i do think, despite all the hoopla, i'm most likely returning to chrome, coz "i just can't drive fifty-five"...i've become so addicted to chrome's speed!  the whole time i was using ie last night and this morning, its exasperating and interminable hesitations, its balks and slow moving ways, were all driving me up the wall - i couldn't wait to get away from ie and back to chrome.  but for right now, i've got ff and i'm good.  thanx to you, alix, i'm good for now....


----------



## Alix

Glad to help!


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

I'm using Firefox but still getting ads... Hmmmm.


----------



## GB

Do you have the Adblock extension loaded? FF alone will not get rid of ads. It is the Adblock extension that does it.


----------



## Rocklobster

I get a pop up with this very attractive girl who wants to chat with me. "Hey" You're Cute" What 'cha doin'?" You would think she'd get the message now after a few weeks of me not responding. Is she that desparate?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> I get a pop up with this very attractive girl who wants to chat with me. "Hey" You're Cute" What 'cha doin'?" You would think she'd get the message now after a few weeks of me not responding. Is she that desparate?



She wouldn't leave me alone either.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> Sometimes the ad networks get ads injected that are over the top, or even malicious.
> 
> I will pass this thread higher up so it can be looked into. Do you remember the product the ad was for?


 
Hey Frank, you still around? I haven't heard from you in a while... 

Tonight's latest.



Does Discuss Cooking really need to be running programs when I'm just viewing a thread?

What did the higher ups have to say with the malicious ads some of us are getting?


----------



## FrankZ

I am still here.

The problem can be we don't have a lot of say in the actual ads on the network.  We can report them upstream (that is above my pay grade) but what the ads are and such can be tricky at best.


----------



## Andy M.

Fred, shot in the dark.  Go to Edit Options and scroll down to the last item.  "Turn off right column"


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> I am still here.
> 
> The problem can be we don't have a lot of say in the actual ads on the network. We can report them upstream (that is above my pay grade) but what the ads are and such can be tricky at best.


 
Hey, how ya been?
Yeah, I thought you were going to report it upstream. That's why I asked what was going on with it. And tricky is an understatement 



Andy M. said:


> Fred, shot in the dark. Go to Edit Options and scroll down to the last item. "Turn off right column"


 
Andy, where are edit options?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...Andy, where are edit options?




User CP - left side of the page 

or

Quick Links


----------



## pacanis

I must be having a brain fart here, Andy.
I found edit options (thank you), but the last thing I have listed is tagging options. I can't seem to find turn off right column, but I bet that will fix my and Bea's problems here. It's always that right side that has the ads (and apparently programs) that load themselves and start running.

Can you give me a screenshot?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I must be having a brain fart here, Andy.
> I found edit options (thank you), but the last thing I have listed is tagging options. I can't seem to find turn off right column, but I bet that will fix my and Bea's problems here. It's always that right side that has the ads (and apparently programs) that load themselves and start running.
> 
> Can you give me a screenshot?



I can turn it off for you if you would like me to.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can turn it off for you if you would like me to.


 
That would be nice, but why does Andy see this option and I don't?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That would be nice, but why does Andy see this option and I don't?



I don't know, I can't see what you are seeing or not seeing.  Took me a couple of looks to find it on mine.


----------



## Andy M.

I can see it in V1.0.  It's not there in v 2.0.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I run v 2.0 skin


----------



## Andy M.

That's curious.  My v2.0 doesn't have the right col. turn off but yours does.  Maybe because you're an Admin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's curious.  My v2.0 doesn't have the right col. turn off but yours does.  Maybe because you're an Admin.



Could be, I had it as a Mod, too.  But, I wouldn't have thought of it working or not for Pacanis if you hadn't said something.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I must be having a brain fart here, Andy.
> I found edit options (thank you), but the last thing I have listed is tagging options. I can't seem to find turn off right column, but I bet that will fix my and Bea's problems here. It's always that right side that has the ads (and apparently programs) that load themselves and start running.
> 
> Can you give me a screenshot?



I do not see the right side turn off option either but since I started using Firefox and the Adblocker I don't get the obnoxious commercial advertising.  I get calm, mellow,  serene DC information that I can ignore or not as I choose. I'm good!


----------



## pacanis

I never thought of changing the skin. I'll look into that later, but thank you very much for helping me out in the meantime Princess.


----------



## pacanis

Ahhh... found it!
I too cannot see the option to turn off right side in the v2 skin, but it is there in v1. And I like the looks of the old forum better anyway. I never did like plaid, lol.
Thanks again Andy and Fi.


----------

